# Snow in MN!



## Minimatt3535 (Nov 3, 2006)

Its not a storm but there is finaly some snow that looks like it might stay! Since I was gone last time it snowed I cant wait to get out there! Its comeing down faster and faster ever second! Looks like I can get out the snowblower finaly!


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

LOL snow blower? wait till 3:00 it will be gone.

We just got freezing rain, but I did get to scrap down 1 of my lots today.


----------



## Minimatt3535 (Nov 3, 2006)

Well its 3:00 and we have close to 4 inchs out there now? Somethings telling me its gonea stick around. Ive already had the snowblower out today anyways! Did I mention it is still falling FAST!


----------



## Minimatt3535 (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is a picture from about 2 minutes ago of the exact same spot


----------



## lazerslicer (Nov 1, 2005)

Man i can't tell u how jealous i am:crying: .......u sure u didn't spread flour on your lawn with a blower??????


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Send me some to detroit please,:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Please FedEx to:

123 Main St.
Anytown, RI .....

:crying:


----------



## Minimatt3535 (Nov 3, 2006)

Just got in from the first round of clearing. They say it will only last for a couple more hours but im not so sure. I think we have around 4 or 5 inchs now and its all slushy  Im REALLY wet now, wish I had a plow truck to drive around in all warm and dry. the storms are headed your way fast hopefully it gets cold enough for you guys to have snow!!! Ill post some more pictures tommarrow of the snow.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

I want some. This year is killing me, nothing yet, not even a flurry.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

You must be in western MN? They said we were going to get that too, but then downgraded it to freezing rain. Oh yea I live on the Canadian side of International Falls MN


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm in Arlington, we had about 10" of snow. Man that was fun!payup


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is another shot. The weather guys said we would have only a trace of snow up to 2"


----------



## Minimatt3535 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ya you got more then around here. we got 6inchs but at first they said there wouldnt be snow till late that night guess they were wrong


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Being a weatherman or women is the only job i think you can't get fired at for being wrong everytime..


----------



## SLLNorth (Nov 13, 2006)

10 in. in Waconia just west of Chanhassen. No pics yet.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Send that to the North east and mid-atlantic area!!!! I'm desperite for some!


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I am jealous too. I rushed home from Fortune Bay Casino on Saturday night because we were suppose to get that storm too. All we got was an inch of rain, I needed a rubber cutting edge to squeegee it up.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah that snow sucked ass, it was wet and heavy. thats enough snow for the rest of the year.:waving:


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

Here in the south metro, we had about 1 1/2 to 2 inches, depending on where you were.


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

Not too much snow in the his picture, besides the piles.


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

Apparently you can't put pictures in multiple areas in this forum, hence the attatchment link. http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20450&stc=1&d=1168071894


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

One more here


----------

